# Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Recs for NC42/ MUFE HD 153



## shadee (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there any NC42's or MUFE HD foundation 153's that use Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet?

If so what shade do you use?

Thanks


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 7, 2009)

bump, im wondering the same thing


----------



## moonlit (Mar 7, 2009)

me too- im NC 42 .. I Would like to know as well


----------



## Nadine12 (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess there aint no shade for us


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jul 18, 2010)

*hello all, I am NC42 and the MUFE  MAT VELVET in shade #65 was the closes match. 60 was way tooo pinky for me and 55 seemed too light(the undertone was good) although on the sephora website its states that 55 is suppose to be medium-dark? Any others NC42ers have luck with shade #65?????????*


----------



## moonlit (Feb 16, 2011)

hi

  	I went to sephora recently and they matched me to mat velvet 65. I am nc 42 btw..

  	I also got matched to armani LSF in 8

  	I started mixing armani lsf #8 and mufe mat velvet in #65 for better coverage and color match.. (that is just a personal thing coz i have acne n need more coverage)


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi! I am nc40-42 got matched by the MUA with #60 but when I brought it home I saw a huge difference with my skin, like 2-3 shades!! It it too orangey for me. I used it for 2 months mixing it with a foundation I had that was too light and too yellow (l'oréal infaillible) but the finish wasn't as nice because of the l'oréal. Will try it back during the summer when I am darker. All of the shades don't seem to have enough golden/yellow undertones, they are on the pinky/orangey side.


----------

